# What color fake tail



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

It looks like he doesn't really need one. 

But if you do get a tail for him, you could get a medium grey or something. Black would look harsh and fake with his natural tail unless you dye it. Black would be cheaper though, so it might be worth it to dye his tail. 

It would look good either way.


----------



## TWHforever (Nov 9, 2012)

The picture makes him look a little washed out. His mane and most of his tail are actually black. Just not the most high quality picture


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

Black at the top, but you match a fake tail to the inner hair color. I have an extremely hard time believing a black fake would match.


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

He looks just fine with the tail God gave him.


----------



## RBOlena (Feb 17, 2013)

If his mane and tail are mostly black, you should defiantly go with black. Black is usually very inexpensive. But if the tail isn't totally black, I would dye it. Just get black hair dye from your local store and dye his tail with it!


----------

